# Wooden smoker, silicone sealing? HELP



## andres (May 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Im glad I found this forums. I started building a smoker last week, and it had some leaks on the roof and walls. I decided to seal this with Dow Corning 736 high temperature sealing. (the red one)

.

Now I have a weird silicone smell inside the smoker, can anyone tell me if it would be safe too cook in this smoker? I want to use it for jerky only, but now Im really concerned about it being toxic or something. I guess I should have done this two weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, im afraid I will have to redo the smoker.

Anyways, here are a few pictures. 

 Thank you!!













photo 1.JPG



__ andres
__ May 11, 2015


















photo 2.JPG



__ andres
__ May 11, 2015


















photo 3.JPG



__ andres
__ May 11, 2015


















photo 4.JPG



__ andres
__ May 11, 2015


----------



## smokejumper (May 12, 2015)

The smell should go away after the silicone is fully cured.

It should be OK to use. We use the same stuff on the cook chamber doors of large offset smokers.


----------



## andres (May 12, 2015)

SmokeJumper said:


> The smell should go away after the silicone is fully cured.
> 
> It should be OK to use. We use the same stuff on the cook chamber doors of large offset smokers.


I already sanded off the excess. I will test it this weekend and hopefully the smell will be gone and safe for jerky. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## andres (May 19, 2015)

Hey everyone!

I wrote a letter to Dow Corning asking for information on using 736 high temperature sealing INSIDE an oven and the response was that its safe up to 260`C, that is up to 500`F.

They sent me the FDA and NSF approving links, so I wanted to share if anyone is looking for this for future reference.

https://www.xiameter.com/en/Products/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=01890590&R=X396EN&C=BR

http://info.nsf.org/Certified/Food/Listings.asp?Company=13900&Standard=051

Saludos!


----------



## bentley (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello Andres  your concern over using silicone, food grade or otherwise, in a smoker is well founded. The FDA's approval doesn't mean the product is non-reactive. It is low but does occur. As far as temperatures are concerned the product will do what you want. But and a big but is what is the silicone being exposed to in a smoker? There are two sides to this issue, safety and economics, and much heated debate over it's use in food production. Personally I would never use silicone in a smoker environment.  Do a little research and you will see what I mean.  As far was what the manufacture of silicone says well!


----------

